# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  BD Dbols

## judge_dread

What do u think about these Dbols?

----------


## pumpb

where is the picture ?

----------


## judge_dread

ok now is up

----------


## ajfina

they look good to me, can i ask u why ur pouch are soooo dirty?

----------


## Bratty4him

Those look like the same ones I'm on right now. Hope you have better results than I am having.

----------


## Pinnacle

They're real...and why is your pouch so friggin dirty?

~Pinnacle~

----------


## Seajackal

Looking good despite the dirty pouch.  :Wink:

----------


## judge_dread

Got damn it! This friend of mine send them to me so dirty!! lol....

----------


## Seajackal

Thank Zeus that he sent you clean gear! LOL!  :Wink:

----------


## Lavinco

I use the Thialand octagon shaped ones with the snake holding an arrow logo on one side. They work good too.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=195546

----------


## trulbfan3

Ive seen the same d-bols used. there good, im about to start taking some next week

----------

